# Monarch BC and Area Q's, tickets?



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I think roadside shuttle skiing is limited to only a few pitches. Maybe only a quarter of the offerings available at Berthoud, Loveland, Wolfcreek roadside. Some of the pitches up there look fun though. I know I've eyed a few of em over the years. Hopefully it will snow for you guys (and for me. . . for that matter)

kent


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Monarch Pass backcountry is pretty decent. There are a fair amount of options, but I have only done a few. Snowstake bowl, is probably the easiest to access and you won't need shuttles. Park on the east side of the pass just before the summit on the South side. Cross the highway and you should see a bootpack, skin trail heading up. This will take you into the bowl. The lines are obvious. The South side has good stuff too, but basically nothing that goes to the road. You will want skins, or snowshoes at the very least for this side to get out. Again, not much shuttling there.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

*Monarch BC rocks*

Monarch BC is very decent indeed. We did stop and do a couple runs yesterday in the bowl just described. A very quick skin to the top with a suprising amount of turns to the bottom. I think it had been about five days since they had seen snow. The skin track was beautiful and fast. There were plenty of fresh lines in the trees, and the snow was great. We really can't wait to go back. We ski Berthoud mostly, but look forward to a trip back to monarch bc area. Tons of safe skiable glades....
So what is up with the south side where the tourist tram is? We saw some people heading up there, and some great tracks comeing down the north faceing aspect of the south side (directly facing the road). The aspect clearly heads into a drainage that then heads east. The Question? Is it like seven mile at berthoud, and can you run out that drainage down to the mine area (we saw a couple cars there) and no snow, so we figure might be a shuttle?


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Actually, don't head east down that drainage. Once you are there it's time to put the skins on. If you are shuttling watch for where the power lines head towards the road. Follow up that road until the snowmobile trail breaks back left. Head straight to the road from that point. A quick skin up the steep hill and you end up just across the highway from the Old Monarch Pass road. If you left a car there, it's a short ride to the top. Hitch hiking is a pain in the arse on that pass, and you might freeze before someone picks you up. Took me over 45 minutes last Thursday to get a ride. 
The other option is to just stay on the skin track. Take the left trail at where the power line crosses. It's usually in. Follow that all the way back to the top of the pass. I opted for this on my second run as I was done for the day anyway. It's a pretty easy, but steady climb.


----------

